# Lanier- little River bass club fishing in 14?



## broland (Apr 3, 2014)

Anyone know if Little River Bass Club is doing their Sat morning tournaments out of Laurel Park this year? Thanks!


----------



## randall c (Apr 4, 2014)

They have been having them


----------



## .25-06 (Apr 9, 2014)

Every Saturday morning safe light till 1pm 
$50 per boat 
$25 for solo


----------



## spots (May 19, 2014)

Are they still having these tournaments on Saturday morning?

Thanks,
Spots.......


----------



## brotherhood11 (May 22, 2014)

Are they fishing sat morning or night?


----------



## Cjoydawg111 (Jun 3, 2014)

nights starting this weekend


----------



## brotherhood11 (Jun 3, 2014)

What time sat night?


----------



## Triton86 (Jun 17, 2014)

Are they still doing sat night? If so any idea on time or cost?


----------



## randall c (Jun 17, 2014)

Yes 7 to 1 $50 a boat


----------



## Triton86 (Jun 17, 2014)

Thank you


----------



## -Jason- (Jul 22, 2014)

Will they be fishing this saturday night?


----------

